# ultra end gaming PC around 1-1.2 lakh



## shekharSHASHANK (Jul 14, 2015)

1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')

Ans: Purely for gaming purposes..And running the most tasking games like GTA5 and witcher3 at a Min of 1080p(high to ultra).will look foreward to 4k experiance if possible on the rig

2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.

Ans: Around 1-.1.2 lakhs but can max. Extend it a further about 10000. I have written a bit about budget in the last question too.

3. Planning to overclock?

Ans: No.That's my 1st gaming rig and i would want it to give me as stable performance,without worring about all the heating issues and all.

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?

Ans: I haven't had the taste of win 8 till now.I have been using 7 and will continue to use it.

5. How much hard drive space is needed?

Ans: I guess 500Gb to 1Tb max.Coz i would be buying a 2Tb ext. Hdd.And I would like to add that I just dont care if my load times are a few second quick using SSD. just give me rig for max. fps

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.

Ans: Yes and no. I already have a samsung 22" 1080p LCD monitor.Now if my budget allows me go for a 22" 1080p LED or 4k(u guys suggest me in that department) monitor.I may purchase it.

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?

Ans: I don't need an SSD. If my current monitor works the charm I may reuse it.And I am not quiet sure about an Optical drive. 


8. When are you planning to buy the system?

Ans: Within 2 months or 3months at max.

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?

Ans:This is the tricky part over here. I have no experience with pc assembling. But this one I would like to do it myself if I am guided properly.. Also do these high end rigs have to be assembled in a different way compared to the 60-70k pc's. The catch being my area assemblers aren't that educated i guess(but they assemble 60-70k pc just fine). So I wouldn't risk burning my PC by their hands at the time of assembling if this pc would require a higher knowledge 
of assembling.

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?

Ans: My 1st priority will definitely be local purchases. But if 
Parts aren't available locally. What options do I have?
Will go for online purchases

11. Anything else which you would like to say?(PLEASE give this one a read)
Ans:Yes i would. I am a college going child. Do I even need to buy a custom gaming rig?
Or would an alienware 15 sum everything up. Also in Graphics department i read about Nvidia gtx 980ti being launched in India. Also read its performance results. It gave almost a 70-80% increase over the existing 970. Bt at a cost of 55000 I guess. So is it advisable to shell out such amount of money on a single component.

ALSO I saw gaming rigs here on forum that was max.ed for abt 80k. Considering an extended budget I may like to get the 980ti. But i won't want bottlenecking other components mentioned in the config. 
Being an Indian I too would want the price to be as low as possible without lowering the fps of course.
And please suggest me an Intel rig not** an Amd one.
Though I am flexible in the graphics department b/t Nvidia or AMD cards. Also yes I am not much of an i7 kind of guy..If an i5 gets me about the same perf. Then I may go for it,Considering the price factor. 
Also if the rig mentioned in the forum thread(abt 80k one) gets me the same performance I would be dancing around naked in the streets.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jul 14, 2015)

^^ difference between a SSD and HDD is huge. You will cry why your friends 40k pc is faster than your 3 * 40k pc.

And its better to buy high to mid range cards every year instead of buying the most expensive card at least  for 1080p. Am not sure about 4k however.


----------



## Kartik.Sharma1607 (Jul 14, 2015)

i5 4690k : 17419
Z97 Pro Gamer : 12589
1 TB Seagate: 3459
Hyper X 1866 16 GB: 7129
DVD RW: 900
Zotac GTX 980 Amp : 43459
Corsair CX600 : 4987
Carbide 330R : 5,888

Total : Rs 93821. 
With extra cash, add SSD. And get a Xeon / i7.
This rig will be sufficient for high FPS.

Also, you wont be able to see "High FPS (60 + ) "  until you have monitor with refresh rate of more than 40Hz.
So, you may need a better monitor to take full advantage of high fps of 100+. (Asus VG248qe : 144Hz, 1ms response Time : Rs 24,000).

And SSD is must. You get easily put Rs 4,000 and get 120 GB SSD.


----------



## shekharSHASHANK (Jul 14, 2015)

I know brother..the read and write times are faster..on SSD.BUT i preety much optimise my pc to get boot up times of 20sec and boot down time under,12-14 second..
I can live without SSD i guess.
But as far as I have heard SSD have no effect on game fpsfps..
True isn't it?

- - - Updated - - -



Kartik.Sharma1607 said:


> i5 4690k : 17419
> Z97 Pro Gamer : 12589
> 1 TB Seagate: 3459
> Hyper X 1866 16 GB: 7129
> ...



Thanks for the rig bro..But will that i5 card you mentioned hold up good against the i7 or xeon?
Also about that alienware 15?
What would you say?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 14, 2015)

*Budget - 150k*


*Processor*Intel Xeon E3-1246 V3*21,000*
*CPU Cooler*Cooler Master Hyper TX3 EVO*1,700*
*Motherboard*Asus H97-PRO Gamer
*11,200*
*Memory*Kingston HyperX Fury 16GB(2x8GB) 1866Mhz
*8,000*
*Graphics Card*Zotac GTX 980 4GB AMP Edition
*46,000*
*SSD*Samsung 850 EVO 250GB
*8,500*
*Power Supply*Seasonic M12II 620w EVO Edition
*6,900*
*Cabinet*Corsair SPEC-03
*4,300*
*Internal Storage*WD Caviar Black 1TB
*6,500*
*Optical Drive*Asus DRW-24D3ST DVDR/W
*1,000*
*Monitor*Asus VG248QE 24" 3D LED
*25,000*
*Keyboard*Logitech G105 Gaming KB
*3,100*
*Mouse*Logitech G400s
*2,000*
*Total**1,45,200*


----------



## shekharSHASHANK (Jul 14, 2015)

bssunil said:


> *Budget - 150k*
> 
> 
> *Processor*Intel Xeon E3-1246 V3*21,000*
> ...



Way above cost brother


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 14, 2015)

shekharSHASHANK said:


> Way above cost brother



*Budget - 120k*


*Processor*Intel Xeon E3-1246 V3*21,000**CPU Cooler*Cooler Master Hyper TX3 EVO*1,700**Motherboard*MSI H97 PC Mate*6,500**Memory*Kingston HyperX Fury 16GB(2x8GB) 1866Mhz*8,000**Graphics Card*Zotac GTX 980 4GB AMP Edition*46,000**SSD*Samsung 850 EVO 250GB*8,500**Power Supply*Seasonic M12II 620w EVO Edition*6,900**Cabinet*Corsair SPEC-03*4,300**Internal Storage*WD Caviar Blue 1TB*3,500**Optical Drive*Asus DRW-24D3ST DVDR/W*1,000**Monitor*Dell S2240L 22" LED IPS*8,000**Keyboard*Logitech G105 Gaming KB*3,100**Mouse*Logitech G400s*2,000**Total**1,20,500*


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 14, 2015)

*www.digit.in/forum/pc-components-c...c-buying-guide-suggested-configs-2015-q2.html


*Processor*Intel Xeon E3-1246 V3*22,700**CPU Cooler*Cooler Master Hyper TX3 EVO*1,400**Motherboard*Asus H97-PRO*10,000**Memory*Kingston HyperX Fury 2x4 GB*4,500**Graphics Card*Asus GTX 970 4GB DDR5 DC II OC Strix Edition*28,500**SSD*Samsung 120 GB 850 Evo*5,000**Power Supply*Seasonic S12II 620 W*5,600**Cabinet*Corsair 400R*5,500**Internal Storage*WD 1TB Blue*3,500**Optical Drive*Asus DRW 24B3ST DVD R/W*1,000**Monitor*Asus VK248H LED*15,900**Keyboard*Cooler Master Devastator KB and Mouse Combo*2,600**Mouse**0**Total**1,06,200*


Price with Zotac GTX 980: ~120k

PS: If going for a laptop, don't get alienware 15 with 970M for 125k, get azom exigo with 970M for ~90k


----------



## shekharSHASHANK (Jul 14, 2015)

bssunil said:


> *Budget - 120k*
> 
> 
> *Processor*Intel Xeon E3-1246 V3*21,000**CPU Cooler*Cooler Master Hyper TX3 EVO*1,700**Motherboard*MSI H97 PC Mate*6,500**Memory*Kingston HyperX Fury 16GB(2x8GB) 1866Mhz*8,000**Graphics Card*Zotac GTX 980 4GB AMP Edition*46,000**SSD*Samsung 850 EVO 250GB*8,500**Power Supply*Seasonic M12II 620w EVO Edition*6,900**Cabinet*Corsair SPEC-03*4,300**Internal Storage*WD Caviar Blue 1TB*3,500**Optical Drive*Asus DRW-24D3ST DVDR/W*1,000**Monitor*Dell S2240L 22" LED IPS*8,000**Keyboard*Logitech G105 Gaming KB*3,100**Mouse*Logitech G400s*2,000**Total**1,20,500*



Is it like necessary to have those dedicated gaming mice and keyboards. I mean how do they enhance the gaming experience over the regular ones?
Also the dell mobo u mentioned is quiet low priced. Do they like bottleneck pprocessor with graphics card?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 14, 2015)

shekharSHASHANK said:


> Is it like necessary to have those dedicated gaming mice and keyboards. I mean how do they enhance the gaming experience over the regular ones?
> Also the dell mobo u mentioned is quiet low priced. Do they like bottleneck pprocessor with graphics card?



Dedicated Gaming mice & KB's are really necessary for a real gaming session.

That is not a Dell Mobo but MSI and even though it is low priced it does not bottle neck the processor nor the graphics card in any way buddy OK.


----------



## shekharSHASHANK (Jul 14, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> *www.digit.in/forum/pc-components-c...c-buying-guide-suggested-configs-2015-q2.html
> 
> 
> *Processor*Intel Xeon E3-1246 V3*22,700**CPU Cooler*Cooler Master Hyper TX3 EVO*1,400**Motherboard*Asus H97-PRO*10,000**Memory*Kingston HyperX Fury 2x4 GB*4,500**Graphics Card*Asus GTX 970 4GB DDR5 DC II OC Strix Edition*28,500**SSD*Samsung 120 GB 850 Evo*5,000**Power Supply*Seasonic S12II 620 W*5,600**Cabinet*Corsair 400R*5,500**Internal Storage*WD 1TB Blue*3,500**Optical Drive*Asus DRW 24B3ST DVD R/W*1,000**Monitor*Asus VK248H LED*15,900**Keyboard*Cooler Master Devastator KB and Mouse Combo*2,600**Mouse**0**Total**1,06,200*
> ...



The thing is that alienware 15 looks better with its customizable lights.. Other than that which performs better azom or the 15?
Also does alienware 15 or the azom provide equivalent performance to the 1 lakh costing gaming PC?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 14, 2015)

shekharSHASHANK said:


> The thing is that alienware 15 looks better with its customizable lights.. Other than that which performs better azom or the 15?
> Also does alienware 15 or the azom provide equivalent performance to the 1 lakh costing gaming PC?



Exigo is based on clevo barebones which has customisable lights too 
Plus you have added option of M.2 SSD which alienware 15 lacks AFAIK (correct me if I'm wrong).

For comparison purpose, a 100k laptop has GTX 970M which is equivalent to 75% of GTX 970 or nearly GTX 960. A desktop with GTX 960 costs 60-65k. So, you do the math here.


----------



## shekharSHASHANK (Jul 14, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Exigo is based on clevo barebones which has customisable lights too
> Plus you have added option of M.2 SSD which alienware 15 lacks AFAIK (correct me if I'm wrong).
> 
> For comparison purpose, a 100k laptop has GTX 970M which is equivalent to 75% of GTX 970 or nearly GTX 960. A desktop with GTX 960 costs 60-65k. So, you do the math here.



I cant find a link to the exigo 980m version.is it available in india..
And how is the axiom wrt to its warranty claims?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 14, 2015)

shekharSHASHANK said:


> I cant find a link to the exigo 980m version.is it available in india..
> And how is the axiom wrt to its warranty claims?


AZOM SYSTEMS


----------



## Kartik.Sharma1607 (Jul 14, 2015)

I would recommend getting gtx 970 sli instead of 980. For few more thousands , you get massive more amount of FPS.

[YOUTUBE]*www.youtube.com/watch?v=H9zy7EGWCNY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## REDHOTIRON2004 (Jul 14, 2015)

shekharSHASHANK said:


> The thing is that alienware 15 looks better with its customizable lights.. Other than that which performs better azom or the 15?
> Also does alienware 15 or the azom provide equivalent performance to the 1 lakh costing gaming PC?



Laptop are not meant for gaming at all. Yes there are the alienwares etc. But, the real fun and immersion always comes from a big screen and not a 15-17" screen.

Secondly, laptops are not expendable or upgradable. The limited upgradation options that are available are extremely costly.

Thirdly, Laptops are extremely costly in the long run as they are much more prone to heat built up etc(specially gaming laptops) that results in gradual degradation and most of the time the faults in the laptop cannot be rectified without warranty. Which results in throwing away the laptop at scrap price. Like the motherboard problem. 

Basically components are hard to find. While in a desktop you yourself can replace, upgrade etc as soon as there is a problem. No need to wait for months for repair.

Lastly, and most importantly. My desktop from 2006 is still not only operational but also have been upgraded many times without any problem. All components are still available to date at dirt cheap prices. I challenge any laptop owner to say that about there laptop.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jul 14, 2015)

yes, get a cheap gaming keyboard and mouse. nothing fancy. get a mic, camera also. 
you need for teamspeak. camera is for skype and may be stream on twitch. or host shows or just cool stuff. 

when you spend 1.2laksh get the whole experience.


----------



## shekharSHASHANK (Jul 14, 2015)

Kartik.Sharma1607 said:


> I would recommend getting gtx 970 sli instead of 980. For few more thousands , you get massive more amount of FPS.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]*www.youtube.com/watch?v=H9zy7EGWCNY[/YOUTUBE]



I too had given this a thought.But then doesn't SLI have all those heat problems? Also I read somewhere that in multiple graphics card systems, both the graphics card seem to analyse frames differently resulting in lower game quality over all.
And if I use a i5 processor with SLI won't the processor bottleneck the G cards.?

- - - Updated - - -



Kartik.Sharma1607 said:


> I would recommend getting gtx 970 sli instead of 980. For few more thousands , you get massive more amount of FPS.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]*www.youtube.com/watch?v=H9zy7EGWCNY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## rajesh00 (Jul 14, 2015)

bssunil said:


> *Budget - 150k*
> 
> 
> *Processor*Intel Xeon E3-1246 V3*21,000*
> ...




@OP

As your main purpose is Gaming
So Get GTX 980ti which is very much future proof and 4k ready.

Pick the RAM which have service centers in your area.. Corsair,gskill are well know brands. 2x8GB 1600mhz 

SSD is must and above mentioned SSD is very good.

Skip the monitor for now as you have 1080p monitor already.Don't buy 1080p monitor again. Later get G-sync  120hz/144hz 2k/4k monitor later when you have the budget.They are pretty much high price now.

I personally like the NZXT cases.They look cool. If you don't need optical drive then go for h440 else get Nzxt 410.Look into the CM 690 III sw and least Corsair 400R..

For processor i5 4670 will be enough for gaming i think but for safe side go with xeon.

If you play Online multiplayer fps games like CS,bf4 or COD get the Gaming mouse and keyboard else a low budget gaming bundle like CM devastator bundle is enough. Remember Mouse totally depends on size of your hand.small hands with big mouse doesn't make gaming fun. 

Rest go with the above suggestion. 

Reply if i missed any..


----------



## shekharSHASHANK (Jul 14, 2015)

Kartik.Sharma1607 said:


> I would recommend getting gtx 970 sli instead of 980. For few more thousands , you get massive more amount of FPS.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]*www.youtube.com/watch?v=H9zy7EGWCNY[/YOUTUBE]





rajesh00 said:


> @OP
> 
> As your main purpose is Gaming
> So Get GTX 980ti which is very much future proof and 4k ready.
> ...



I do like 980ti. Problem is finding that in india..its a june 6 launch.
Also does 980ti preform better than 970sli?
And the point regarding monitor being that mine is a LCD. Not even a LED one?
LED over LCD does make a large difference, doesn't it?

- - - Updated - - -



a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> yes, get a cheap gaming keyboard and mouse. nothing fancy. get a mic, camera also.
> you need for teamspeak. camera is for skype and may be stream on twitch. or host shows or just cool stuff.
> 
> when you spend 1.2laksh get the whole experience.


Were you serious about those mic and camera?
Or just a taunt for such a silly question.?
Bro i ll be going to clg now.I do happen to own a s6 edge which preety much does my video calling demands.so no need for a camera.
And i dont expect the net speeds to be that high in clg to be able to play online. That over rules the microphone...


----------



## rajesh00 (Jul 14, 2015)

shekharSHASHANK said:


> I do like 980ti. Problem is finding that in india..its a june 6 launch.
> Also does 980ti preform better than 970sli?
> And the point regarding monitor being that mine is a LCD. Not even a LED one?
> LED over LCD does make a large difference, doesn't it?



You mentioned u going to buy within 2-3months.. I guess at that time it might be available locally but u can also check online..
Single powerfull GPU is always better that sli/crossfire. I read sometimes there might be driver issues too.
Well,Thats tough to suggest, probably get any decent LED 1080p for <10k as of now..Later upgrade to 2k/4k. or if budget permits get 1440p monitor,but i don't think they are cheap.


----------



## shekharSHASHANK (Jul 14, 2015)

rajesh00 said:


> You mentioned u going to buy within 2-3months.. I guess at that time it might be available locally but u can also check online..
> Single powerfull GPU is always better that sli/crossfire. I read sometimes there might be driver issues too.
> Well,Thats tough to suggest, probably get any decent LED 1080p for <10k as of now..Later upgrade to 2k/4k. or if budget permits get 1440p monitor,but i don't think they are cheap.


Yup around 2-3 months..
Also is the budget of 100k sufficent for gaming?
Or does it need extension?
I just want make the most of gaming...in that price range of course..120k max.


----------



## REDHOTIRON2004 (Jul 14, 2015)

shekharSHASHANK said:


> Yup around 2-3 months..
> Also is the budget of 100k sufficent for gaming?
> Or does it need extension?
> I just want make the most of gaming...in that price range of course..120k max.



It should be enough as long as you are not going to be extra demanding. Like an i5 haswell chip would be perfect even for sli. 
Secondly, as I can see, don't spend too much on cabinets. Should be 3-5k max. 

I would anytime prefer a single card over dual cards as single cards have much lesser problems with respect to drivers, PSU. Also, they are much more efficient. Dual cards is basically a mess. And take too much time to solve problems.

You can chose an ssd later on as well. Its not a necessacity right now and there prices are going down drastically. You can even consider getting one with warranty in the second hand market. Get atleast 256GB minimum. 120GB is useless.

Dont waste money on another 1080p screen if you already have one. As suggested above get either 4k screen or one with higher refresh rate. 

You can even consider getting 8GB of ram for now. It would still be sufficient. 

You can get decent gaming keyboard and mouse combos in 2-2.5k as well. Look at logitech. No need to spend more than 2.5-3k on those.

Just mix and match the advice I have given above and you would still be able to save plenty of money in your budget in case you want to get a better component later.


----------



## shekharSHASHANK (Jul 14, 2015)

REDHOTIRON2004 said:


> It should be enough as long as you are not going to be extra demanding. Like an i5 haswell chip would be perfect even for sli.
> Secondly, as I can see, don't spend too much on cabinets. Should be 3-5k max.
> 
> I would anytime prefer a single card over dual cards as single cards have much lesser problems with respect to drivers, PSU. Also, they are much more efficient. Dual cards is basically a mess. And take too much time to solve problems.
> ...



What about mobo..
Some said about 5-6k ones and then there re those 10-11k ones..
I do not plan to over clock..
Are the costly mobos overclock baised?
I dont want a mobo thats cheap and bottlenecks gc and processor...


----------



## REDHOTIRON2004 (Jul 14, 2015)

shekharSHASHANK said:


> What about mobo..
> Some said about 5-6k ones and then there re those 10-11k ones..
> I do not plan to over clock..
> Are the costly mobos overclock baised?
> I dont want a mobo thats cheap and bottlenecks gc and processor...



While motherboard don't bottleneck anything. The difference lies in the extra or better components for future upgradability. 
I would suggest gigabyte h97 d3h for around Rs8.5k.
Its better than MSI. Additionally it contains m2 slot option, pci express, realtek alc1150 sound card which is as good as a discrete sound card. It also contains dual bios for a safety point if view. And yes it does allow for overclocking as well if you have an unlocked processor.

It got everything that the z97 motherboard have even the overclocking options. Just that 1 or 2 options might be missing for serious overclockers. But, the quality of components and options for upgradability is the best in that particular motherboard.


----------



## shekharSHASHANK (Jul 14, 2015)

REDHOTIRON2004 said:


> While motherboard don't bottleneck anything. The difference lies in the extra or better components for future upgradability.
> I would suggest gigabyte h97 d3h for around Rs8.5k.
> Its better than MSI. Additionally it contains m2 slot option, pci express, realtek alc1150 sound card which is as good as a discrete sound card. It also contains dual bios for a safety point if view. And yes it does allow for overclocking as well if you have an unlocked processor.
> 
> It got everything that the z97 motherboard have even the overclocking options. Just that 1 or 2 options might be missing for serious overclockers. But, the quality of components and options for upgradability is the best in that particular motherboard.



Thanks..Does gigabyte have that good ASS reputation in india?
and ASS would be after sale service

Also what I meant was that those low cost mobo may have like unequal power distribution to GC and processor.
Thus debarring them with the amount of power or voltage they require.
I have heard that a poor mobo has bad bad current routing  mechanism in the circuits.
So if any component doesn't the required amount of current it may start bottlenecking.
Kind of like an indirect bottleneck due to a poor mobo.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jul 14, 2015)

shekharSHASHANK said:


> Were you serious about those mic and camera?
> Or just a taunt for such a silly question.?
> Bro i ll be going to clg now.I do happen to own a s6 edge which preety much does my video calling demands.so no need for a camera.
> And i dont expect the net speeds to be that high in clg to be able to play online. That over rules the microphone...




mumble, teamspeak, skype team call is standard for the new age gamer. but if you play single player all alone, yes then no need.
see the most popular games these days are dota2, lol, cs, wow. these days even single player games are going co-op. like the new star wars.
if you never played multiplayer or co-op, try, they are lot more fun and addictive than single player.

that being said, you can pick these parts later when you starting to play multiplayer games.


----------



## rajesh00 (Jul 14, 2015)

shekharSHASHANK said:


> Yup around 2-3 months..
> Also is the budget of 100k sufficent for gaming?
> Or does it need extension?
> I just want make the most of gaming...in that price range of course..120k max.



Depends on the resolution you play.
For 1080p 100k is more than enough. For 2k/4k 100k is not enough..I guess you might have checked the high resolution monitor prices already.

I would say for processor no less than i5 4670 and GPU no less than 980.Remaining components you can adjust.You spending 100k here.


----------



## shekharSHASHANK (Jul 14, 2015)

rajesh00 said:


> Depends on the resolution you play.
> For 1080p 100k is more than enough. For 2k/4k 100k is not enough..I guess you might have checked the high resolution monitor prices already.
> 
> I would say for processor no less than i5 4670 and GPU no less than 980.Remaining components you can adjust.You spending 100k here.


Nvidia recently launched 980Ti version..
Claiming that they are abot 30% faster than the existing 980 ones but the price bump is 15-16k b/w them.
so does a 30% increase satisfy the larger price bump..


----------



## rajesh00 (Jul 14, 2015)

shekharSHASHANK said:


> What about mobo..
> Some said about 5-6k ones and then there re those 10-11k ones..
> I do not plan to over clock..
> Are the costly mobos overclock baised?
> I dont want a mobo thats cheap and bottlenecks gc and processor...



Go for ATX boards. 11-12k boards are pro gamer series these boards look and design wise very cool.Other than that nothing much..
I like Asus h97 plus which is around 8.5k.I'm not sure about the gigabye h97 which was mentioned.


----------



## shekharSHASHANK (Jul 14, 2015)

Is the price jump of about 15k for the 980 and 980ti justified for the 30% performance increment.?
Or which among the both can be said to have a heigher performance:cost ratio?


----------



## rajesh00 (Jul 14, 2015)

shekharSHASHANK said:


> Nvidia recently launched 980Ti version..
> Claiming that they are abot 30% faster than the existing 980 ones but the price bump is 15-16k b/w them.
> so does a 30% increase satisfy the larger price bump..



Think like 30fps more than 980.But what i hate is 4GB vram on 980.And this also depends on resolution.At higher resolution and in near future 4Gb is not enough.First decide what resoution you want to game at..There are 1080p high refresh rate monitor for about 25k or more...1440p monitors priced at >40k


----------



## shekharSHASHANK (Jul 14, 2015)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> mumble, teamspeak, skype team call is standard for the new age gamer. but if you play single player all alone, yes then no need.
> see the most popular games these days are dota2, lol, cs, wow. these days even single player games are going co-op. like the new star wars.
> if you never played multiplayer or co-op, try, they are lot more fun and addictive than single player.
> 
> that being said, you can pick these parts later when you starting to play multiplayer games.



The only multiplayer games I have played is the Counter strike 1.6 and most wanted..
And I am preety good at MW. At least thats what people say.. 
Other than these no..
Online playing would require blazing fast internet speed i guess...I dont think a clg would provide that...

- - - Updated - - -



rajesh00 said:


> Think like 30fps more than 980.But what i hate is 4GB vram on 980.And this also depends on resolution.At higher resolution and in near future 4Gb is not enough.First decide what resoution you want to game at..There are 1080p high refresh rate monitor for about 25k or more...1440p monitors priced at >40k



Most probably 1080p.
Also are the rates like playable for games like Gta 5 and AC unity on the gtx 980
Like in the region of 60-65 fps..?


----------



## rajesh00 (Jul 14, 2015)

shekharSHASHANK said:


> The only multiplayer games I have played is the Counter strike 1.6 and most wanted..
> And I am preety good at MW. At least thats what people say..
> Other than these no..
> Online playing would require blazing fast internet speed i guess...I dont think a clg would provide that...
> ...



980 is more than enough for 1080p ultra


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jul 14, 2015)

shekharSHASHANK said:


> Online playing would require blazing fast internet speed i guess...I dont think a clg would provide that...




you can play comfortably with 2mbps. that being said you don't play pc games in college. you play the game in college .
why are you even buying gaming pc. just get that laptop.

check out some chit-chat section, there is a thread people posting links deep inside threads.


----------



## shekharSHASHANK (Jul 14, 2015)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> you can play comfortably with 2mbps. that being said you don't play pc games in college. you play the game in college .
> why are you even buying gaming pc. just get that laptop.
> 
> check out some chit-chat section, there is a thread people posting links deep inside threads.



Just get that laptop?
That being??


----------



## Kartik.Sharma1607 (Jul 14, 2015)

PC for college !

Most of colleges put a firewall, so you cant download torrents and play games. So Multiplayer is maybe for you. 

As of 980, it can handle 1080p 60 fps easily. (*cough Unity *cough Batman *cough).
Try getting a z97 instead of H97.


----------



## REDHOTIRON2004 (Jul 15, 2015)

shekharSHASHANK said:


> Thanks..Does gigabyte have that good ASS reputation in india?
> and ASS would be after sale service
> 
> Also what I meant was that those low cost mobo may have like unequal power distribution to GC and processor.
> ...



Yes Gigabyte have a good ASS. And although ASS is usually region dependent. Like some places would have an easier or faster replacement or repair vis-a-vis other places. Gigabyte is known to have better overall ASS for motherboards compared to MSI or even ASUS. 

Coming on to your 2nd question:
No, Good brands like MSI, ASUS, Gigabyte etc don't have any problem like that. They are known to use much better components and the power distribution thing usually comes in when it's an overclocking motherboard. 
Having said that, don't worry about those things as you would be perfectly fine with those brands.
Lastly, Gigabyte h97 d3h is the best motherboard that have all the features of the high end gamer boards plus the overclocking features of Z97 series. I am using one right now and I bought it after a lot of research. Believe me, it have got all the bases covered.
And you would be surprised to know that the only thing that the Z97 D3H motherboard have for 1-1.5k extra over H97 D3H is the official ability to overclock. That's all! And you can do that unofficially on H97 D3H as all those options are already available on this motherboard. I am using i5 4590. So, I have no need to overclock. But, it have a separate menu for overclocking a k series processor.
No-matter what anyone else say, there is no need for z97 board until you are a serious overclock enthusiast. Also, the so called gamer branded motherboards that sell for much higher don't offer anything extra in terms of functionality or upgradability over this motherboard. Check the specs to believe it all.


----------



## shekharSHASHANK (Jul 15, 2015)

Kartik.Sharma1607 said:


> PC for college !
> 
> Most of colleges put a firewall, so you cant download torrents and play games. So Multiplayer is maybe for you.
> 
> ...



I m not even sure whether my clg even has LAN in its rooms..
Hope that medical clgs do put LAN outlets in it's rooms...Also it is among the top ranked med. Clgs in India so i guess my chances are high..
Coming to unity and batman.
Unity is one of the worst optimised games for PC..And for batman..
They are still releasing software patches..So, it will be optimised in near future for PC playability...

- - - Updated - - -

JUST a common question to all of you people..I can easily buy an alienware for about 120k, but a custom rig at 100k would provide me a much better gameplay experience than alienware..
Me being a college going student..
What would you suggest?
The alinware or the PC?
COZ pc would give me much better  framer rates..But a laptop would ensure that I am not left bored in vaccations back home..
Guys ,shed some light.....

- - - Updated - - -



REDHOTIRON2004 said:


> Yes Gigabyte have a good ASS. And although ASS is usually region dependent. Like some places would have an easier or faster replacement or repair vis-a-vis other places. Gigabyte is known to have better overall ASS for motherboards compared to MSI or even ASUS.
> 
> Coming on to your 2nd question:
> No, Good brands like MSI, ASUS, Gigabyte etc don't have any problem like that. They are known to use much better components and the power distribution thing usually comes in when it's an overclocking motherboard.
> ...



I have heard that z97 have like an inbuilt wifi chip??
Does an h97 posses that?
I mean wifi in mobo is kind of a future proofing thing..


----------



## REDHOTIRON2004 (Jul 15, 2015)

shekharSHASHANK said:


> I have heard that z97 have like an inbuilt wifi chip??
> Does an h97 posses that?
> I mean wifi in mobo is kind of a future proofing thing..



Actually, the h97n d3h have an inbuilt wifi and bluetooth. But, its a mini itx motherboard and cost 2k more than atx one. 

Secondly, wifi chip doesnt depend on chipset whether its h97 or z97. Some atx motherboard do come with wifi chip but then they cost much more than the standard motherboard we are talking about.
For wifi internet you have 3 choices:
1. Use a usb wifi dongle: I use it. Its quite flexible and have a preety good range. Also, its cheap. Range between Rs300-2k for the best.

2. Use pci wireless card: its always connected to computer, non transferable and kind of getting obsolete.

3. Use lan cable.

A usb wireless dongle is infact a better choice as it also provides portability.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jul 15, 2015)

I meant when you are college focus more time improving your social game with the ladies, learn how to master the art of seduction and focus on self-improvement, hit the gym. At least I would have given my college self this advice. Put hardcore gaming aside. Just play casually. And don't watch tv shows. For all this just a good laptop will be enough. No need high end gaming. For starters I would recommend books by dale carnegie, mark manson, david dedia, robert glover. Then find some online forums related to the same.

I know this is offtopic, but I tell this every college kid that I know. Buy the pc, but do above also


----------



## shekharSHASHANK (Jul 15, 2015)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> I meant when you are college focus more time improving your social game with the ladies, learn how to master the art of seduction and focus on self-improvement, hit the gym. At least I would have given my college self this advice. Put hardcore gaming aside. Just play casually. And don't watch tv shows. For all this just a good laptop will be enough. No need high end gaming. For starters I would recommend books by dale carnegie, mark manson, david dedia, robert glover. Then find some online forums related to the same.
> 
> I know this is offtopic, but I tell this every college kid that I know. Buy the pc, but do above also



Hehe..
Brother 1 women guy..And already found that women..
Lovely loyal and lustful.. Thats my spicy triple tango..Gym is actually what I pkan to do in clg a lot..But that would take note more than3 houra and the rest time aprt from the clg itself ones will be invested in gaming..Hardcore gaming... I have actually decided to start a channel on Ytube.Thought the name even..
CONTROLLED CHAOS..(suggestions appreciated)
will be doing walkthroughs and rapid runs ove there...

- - - Updated - - -



REDHOTIRON2004 said:


> 1. Use a usb wifi dongle: I use it. Its quite flexible and have a preety good range. Also, its cheap. Range between Rs300-2k for the best.


Hmm.this seems like a better option to me too..
H97 i guess i'll be going fo that too.
I seriously want to buy a monitor that serves for the 150+ fps which my 980Ti would provide.
So i need some cost cuttings..


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 15, 2015)

*Budget - 130k*


*Processor*Intel Xeon E3-1246 V3*21,000**CPU Cooler*Cooler Master Hyper TX3 EVO*1,700**Motherboard**Asus H97-PRO Gamer*
*11,200**Memory*Kingston HyperX Fury 16GB(2x8GB) 1866Mhz*8,000**Graphics Card*Zotac GTX 980 4GB AMP Edition*46,000**SSD*Samsung 850 EVO 250GB*8,500**Power Supply*Seasonic M12II 620w EVO Edition*6,900**Cabinet*Corsair SPEC-03*4,300**Internal Storage*WD Caviar Black 1TB*6,500**Optical Drive*Asus DRW-24D3ST DVDR/W*1,000**Monitor*Dell S2240L 22" LED IPS*8,000**Keyboard*Logitech G105 Gaming KB*3,100**Mouse*Logitech G400s*2,000**Total**1,28,100*


----------



## shekharSHASHANK (Jul 15, 2015)

bssunil said:


> *Budget - 130k*
> 
> 
> *Processor*Intel Xeon E3-1246 V3*21,000**CPU Cooler*Cooler Master Hyper TX3 EVO*1,700**Motherboard**Asus H97-PRO Gamer*
> *11,200**Memory*Kingston HyperX Fury 16GB(2x8GB) 1866Mhz*8,000**Graphics Card*Zotac GTX 980 4GB AMP Edition*46,000**SSD*Samsung 850 EVO 250GB*8,500**Power Supply*Seasonic M12II 620w EVO Edition*6,900**Cabinet*Corsair SPEC-03*4,300**Internal Storage*WD Caviar Black 1TB*6,500**Optical Drive*Asus DRW-24D3ST DVDR/W*1,000**Monitor*Dell S2240L 22" LED IPS*8,000**Keyboard*Logitech G105 Gaming KB*3,100**Mouse*Logitech G400s*2,000**Total**1,28,100*



Brother  I wish to get the 980Ti for 4K gaming.. Not the 980.
The Ti retails for about 65000 i guess..


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jul 15, 2015)

1080p monitor wont be satisfying enough. Go for atleast 1440p Monitor.


----------



## ashis_lakra (Jul 15, 2015)

Then, you're falling short on budget dear. Within your budget you can't accomodate 4k monitor and 980 Ti, they both will cost nearly 90-95k alone. IMO you've to increase your budget way more.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jul 15, 2015)

ashis_lakra said:


> Then, you're falling short on budget dear. Within your budget you can't accomodate 4k monitor and 980 Ti, they both will cost nearly 90-95k alone. IMO you've to increase your budget way more.



Maybe he can opt for an Korean 1440p monitor


----------



## shekharSHASHANK (Jul 15, 2015)

ashis_lakra said:


> Then, you're falling short on budget dear. Within your budget you can't accomodate 4k monitor and 980 Ti, they both will cost nearly 90-95k alone. IMO you've to increase your budget way more.


4k isn't a demand right now..I just want a 1080p monitor with heigher refrest rate to accomodate for the 150+ fps coupled with the GTX 980Ti.


----------



## rajesh00 (Jul 15, 2015)

shekharSHASHANK said:


> 4k isn't a demand right now..I just want a 1080p monitor with heigher refrest rate to accomodate for the 150+ fps coupled with the GTX 980Ti.




Even refresh rate doesn't help much.Many gets 120RR to get max 120fps ..As you can see today's games itself not giving constant 60fps on ultra unless you have 980 or above.This wont happen after 1yr or 2.Witcher 3 at ultra 1080p on 980 gives 60-65fps and on 980ti 80-85fps constant.Only Advantage is no motion blurr which is very important.

Anyway you can easily buy 144hz monitor,but try to get monitor with G-sync technology.


----------



## ashis_lakra (Jul 15, 2015)

Here's a monitor with higher refresh rate : *www.theitdepot.com/details-Asus+24inch+LED+3D+Monitor+(VG248QE)_C7P19814.html

But if ur gpu can shell out more fps, vsync on is recommended as anything over 60fps can't perceived by eyes. and yes, 980 Ti can be safe for at least 3-4 yrs, everything will be playable.


----------



## shekharSHASHANK (Jul 15, 2015)

rajesh00 said:


> Even refresh rate doesn't help much.Many gets 120RR to get max 120fps ..As you can see today's games itself not giving constant 60fps on ultra unless you have 980 or above.This wont happen after 1yr or 2.Witcher 3 at ultra 1080p on 980 gives 60-65fps and on 980ti 80-85fps constant.Only Advantage is no motion blurr which is very important.
> 
> Anyway you can easily buy 144hz monitor,but try to get monitor with G-sync technology.



Brother a G sync monitor would b way way out of my budget total..


----------



## rajesh00 (Jul 15, 2015)

shekharSHASHANK said:


> Brother a G sync monitor would b way way out of my budget total..



Ya i know.I don't even found any with 1080p resolution.I'm also not good in picking monitor though.I can only tell you that don't buy glossy screen it hurts,matte is always good.IPS monitor have good quality picture and viewing angles but they have 5ms response time minimum.Gamers choose 1ms.And only thing left is refresh rate,for your budget you can easily go for 144hz monitor,which reduces motion blur. 

G-sync is very good technology but sadly we don't have any,that we can afford.
I hope you have picked other components.Others might suggest you regarding monitor.


----------



## shekharSHASHANK (Jul 15, 2015)

rajesh00 said:


> Ya i know.I don't even found any with 1080p resolution.I'm also not good in picking monitor though.I can only tell you that don't buy glossy screen it hurts,matte is always good.IPS monitor have good quality picture and viewing angles but they have 5ms response time minimum.Gamers choose 1ms.And only thing left is refresh rate,for your budget you can easily go for 144hz monitor,which reduces motion blur.
> 
> G-sync is very good technology but sadly we don't have any,that we can afford.
> I hope you have picked other components.Others might suggest you regarding monitor.



Reganding graphics card.I have picked or alteat planned to take 980Ti,which will be like available within 2 months at retail shops.
and the monitor which I plan to take would be Asus VG248QE 24" 3D LED..
it's a 144 Hz and 1ms monitor for about 28000k

- - - Updated - - -

Heard about this cabinet...
Looks pretty cool..
Look badass actually
Does anyone have any experience with circle cabinets??
.
Circle CC 830 Professional Gaming Cabinet (without SMPS) Black


----------



## bikramjitkar (Jul 15, 2015)

shekharSHASHANK said:


> Reganding graphics card.I have picked or alteat planned to take 980Ti,which will be like available within 2 months at retail shops.
> and the monitor which I plan to take would be Asus VG248QE 24" 3D LED..
> it's a 144 Hz and 1ms monitor for about 28000k
> 
> ...



That cabinet is a piece of junk. Putting a 980ti in that would be like sticking a Ferrari engine into an Alto chassis.  
Don't buy a case based on looks. Cooling performance and maintainability comes first. At your budget, go for at least a Corsair 400r.


----------



## shekharSHASHANK (Jul 15, 2015)

bikramjitkar said:


> That cabinet is a piece of junk. Putting a 980ti in that would be like sticking a Ferrari engine into an Alto chassis.
> Don't buy a case based on looks. Cooling performance and maintainability comes first. At your budget, go for at least a Corsair 400r.



Ferrari into an alto..
Hehe...good one..
CorsairCorsair 400r is a great option,m aware..
But what about corsair sepc 03.


----------



## Kartik.Sharma1607 (Jul 15, 2015)

go with phantom 530.
It's full Tower. Good air flow. Looks Sick awesome.
Available at around 9k at primeabgb.

Let us know when you open youtube channel. Will sub.


----------



## kamikaz (Jul 15, 2015)

so you are joining a med college and planning to game all the time, hmm 
like someone who has commented , its a good idea to socialize, rather than lock yourself up, also let me tell you this , dont ignore your studies at any cost , the thing about medicine stream is , you are starting from square one, zero !!
and first year is your base and boy you are gonna regret big time if you waste your time , wont be apparent at that time, but once you pass and then you start prepping for your PG entrance you will know 
so atleast study the bare minimum, and also dont forget to enjoy, the thing is you need to find  the right balance between both

btw you are definitely going to need a laptop, with all that presentations and stuff , which you will be needing to do eventually , you are gonna need a portable device 

since you have more or less reached a final configuration here is somthing that you need to keep in mind
none of the single gpu which have been mentioned, can give you 60 fps at 4k (and ultra settings). they will be topping around 30fps, 4gb vram is one of the bottlenecking factors
getting a high refresh monitor is good, but i dont see much benefit in going beyond 60 fps in most games , unless you are into online games like CSGO, dota may be, and other first person shooter games, and i dont think you would be able to get 120+ fps in games like gta v or witcher  or any of the newest titles  on ultra settings @1080p
Grand Theft Auto V - The NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 Ti Review


----------



## rajesh00 (Jul 15, 2015)

kamikaz said:


> so you are joining a med college and planning to game all the time, hmm
> like someone who has commented , its a good idea to socialize, rather than lock yourself up, also let me tell you this , dont ignore your studies at any cost , the thing about medicine stream is , you are starting from square one, zero !!
> and first year is your base and boy you are gonna regret big time if you waste your time , wont be apparent at that time, but once you pass and then you start prepping for your PG entrance you will know
> so atleast study the bare minimum, and also dont forget to enjoy, the thing is you need to find  the right balance between both
> ...



That's what i said earlier.

Whats funny thing is AMD says R7 370 is 4k graphic card.what i understand is all 3 series cards(not the high end) can be set to 4k resolution but graphics settings should be minimal. Unless we set all graphics settings to low and resolution to 4k then we might have playable fps to play.

Who would want to play like that buying ultra high price 2k/4k monitor and play at low settings.Its better to play atleast 720p with ultra settings.

And OP already decided to go for 1080p monitor.

- - - Updated - - -



shekharSHASHANK said:


> Reganding graphics card.I have picked or alteat planned to take 980Ti,which will be like available within 2 months at retail shops.
> and the monitor which I plan to take would be Asus VG248QE 24" 3D LED..
> it's a 144 Hz and 1ms monitor for about 28000k
> 
> ...



But 3D is not a big deal.I heard BenQ makes good gaming monitors.Just check the reviews of the monitor and always matte screen. 
Don't go for circle or square whatever brand it is.I prefer nzxt.


----------



## shekharSHASHANK (Jul 15, 2015)

Sure brother..will let you know bout that channel..

- - - Updated - - -



rajesh00 said:


> That's what i said earlier.
> 
> Whats funny thing is AMD says R7 370 is 4k graphic card.what i understand is all 3 series cards(not the high end) can be set to 4k resolution but graphics settings should be minimal. Unless we set all graphics settings to low and resolution to 4k then we might have playable fps to play.
> 
> ...


Monitor is one aspect which has left my brains deep fried..For the GTA 5 I know frame rates aren't that high but games like BioShock Infinte and COD advanced warfare do deliver 60+ fps..
My budget constraint is already taxing me a lot.
With a 980ti and the 144hz monitor alone charging me about 95000. Fitting the remaining prts in 30000 is becoming a challenging task.Considering the fact that xeon itself costs about 21000.
The only departments I can trim are monitors and cabinet.
please guide me on this one..
On games like Bshock if I get 150+ fps 1) On a regular 8k,LED MONITOR
      2)On those 144hz refrest rates ones..
Will there be a massive visual improvement on the 144hz to blow my brains off becuse the price difference b/w them has done just that..
8k vs 30k

- - - Updated - - -



kamikaz said:


> so you are joining a med college and planning to game all the time, hmm
> like someone who has commented , its a good idea to socialize, rather than lock yourself up, also let me tell you this , dont ignore your studies at any cost , the thing about medicine stream is , you are starting from square one, zero !!
> and first year is your base and boy you are gonna regret big time if you waste your time , wont be apparent at that time, but once you pass and then you start prepping for your PG entrance you will know
> so atleast study the bare minimum, and also dont forget to enjoy, the thing is you need to find  the right balance between both
> ...



Are you a med. Student too?
And I was strolling through that GTA 5 benchmark u linked.. 980Ti manages 27 fps ultra 4K. But then jumps to 56fps 1440p ultra. 
So at least  for 1080 high settings one can expext it to throw around 75-80,fps.
Now on this kind of framerate does a 144hz monitor justify?
Also i do happen to own a 22" LCD(mind u not LED) monitor. I have a preassumption that LED ones are way better than LCD coz in my home I have 2TV's. One being Videocon LCD42" and the other being Samsung LED 42".
Obviously videocon sucks.Not because  its a videocon I guess,but because it's a LCD.
I have seen great picture difference b/t them both.And concluded. That LCD are downright obsolete.
CORRECT ME IF I AM WRONG..
Because if I am wrong and if LCD=LED.then i never would have to buy a monitor..saving my 30k


----------



## Kartik.Sharma1607 (Jul 15, 2015)

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=JK3ZpM_TOPA


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jul 16, 2015)

bikramjitkar said:


> That cabinet is a piece of junk. Putting a 980ti in that would be like sticking a Ferrari engine into an Alto chassis.
> Don't buy a case based on looks. Cooling performance and maintainability comes first. At your budget, go for at least a Corsair 400r.



what? i am using that cabinet, and let me tell you this, for the price it has some awesome features that you dnt even get in 8k cabinets...... like X dock for SSD, integrated fan controller...


----------



## shekharSHASHANK (Jul 16, 2015)

gagan_kumar said:


> what? i am using that cabinet, and let me tell you this, for the price it has some awesome features that you dnt even get in 8k cabinets...... like X dock for SSD, integrated fan controller...


Apart from the features what matters.more is it's cooling capability...
If you are using that cabinet currently coild you please post the CPU and GPU temperature screenshots..
U can easily use CPU-Z to get the same..
Also do mention the processor and G card names...and please post the temperatures for both while gaming and while the system is idle..


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jul 16, 2015)

shekharSHASHANK said:


> Apart from the features what matters.more is it's cooling capability...
> If you are using that cabinet currently coild you please post the CPU and GPU temperature screenshots..
> U can easily use CPU-Z to get the same..
> Also do mention the processor and G card names...and please post the temperatures for both while gaming and while the system is idle..



I just want to ask you this, have you ever seen the cabinet in real life? or are you just telling those stuff based on pics from internet...

- - - Updated - - -



bikramjitkar said:


> *That cabinet is a piece of junk.*



this is what this guy said if you see his comment there.... if he is saying that then he must have owned it in the past and would be unsatisfied with it...........

anyway i just bought this cabinet, and using it with asus gtx 970 strix oc (believe me the card is huge), got no problems with it...

But only go with this cabinet if you dnt have spare budget, else try to get something more high end like phantom 530.......


----------



## shekharSHASHANK (Jul 16, 2015)

gagan_kumar said:


> I just want to ask you this, have you ever seen the cabinet in real life? or are you just telling those stuff based on pics from internet...


No i have not seen this cabinet for real just the online pics.
Problem is that I have not yet been able to find a proper review for this cabinet online.
Hence I am a bit bothered about its cooling capability.
And I paln to buy a Gtx 980ti which Is an even larger card.
And I am being short on budget for cabinets.
I wanted to make sure that I dont buy any junk allured by it's low price.
Hence I required to know how it is in keepin the temperatures down..


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jul 16, 2015)

shekharSHASHANK said:


> No i have not seen this cabinet for real just the online pics.
> Problem is that I have not yet been able to find a proper review for this cabinet online.
> Hence I am a bit bothered about its cooling capability.
> And I paln to buy a Gtx 980ti which Is an even larger card.
> ...



the case comes with 2 front 120mm blue led fans and one back 120 mm fan, it has the option to install 2x120mm fans to top.......

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=PVn-rm7dVW4

CC 830


----------



## shekharSHASHANK (Jul 16, 2015)

THIS IS BIT OFF TOPIC but I need to know this..
Do any one of you have any experience on buying on Primeabgb?
I was surfing through their website..
I would like to know the followings:-
1)Are a trustworthy website?
Like do they respond to customer queries quick?
2) Also do they happen to have any product in stock..Today itself I found almost all the products I needed to be out of stock? Or.do I have to make an advance order to get them in stocked.
3)How good are they in shipping product? Like how do they package products? Gracphics card and all can be pretty sensitive to external stress if not packaged properly.
4)Have any of you received any defective products from them?
If yes then how quick did they process refund or replaced the product?
5),I live in jharkhand.Will they be able to process COD  over here?

.
HELP NEEDED OVER HERE..


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jul 16, 2015)

shekharSHASHANK said:


> THIS IS BIT OFF TOPIC but I need to know this..
> Do any one of you have any experience on buying on Primeabgb?
> I was surfing through their website..
> I would like to know the followings:-
> ...



1. Trustworthy, i would say yes, many forum members have purchased from them....... for queries you can just give them a call....

2. Stock might be a problem...

3.Additional charges are there for shipping which is standard (as far as i remember when buying components for my rig). I really don't know about the packaging, you will need more member's input on this...

4. Again more member's input is required on this as I didn't need to purchase from there.......

5. Last time i talked to them COD option wasn't available there...

If you are looking to buy components online (I wouldn't recommend it) better go with sites like snapdeal ,amazon and flipkart.......


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 16, 2015)

*Budget - 140k*


*Processor**Intel Xeon E3-1246 V3**21,000**CPU Cooler*Cooler Master Hyper TX3 EVO*1,700**Motherboard**Asus H97-PRO Gamer**11,200**Memory*Kingston HyperX Fury 16GB(2x8GB) 1866Mhz*8,000**Graphics Card**Zotac GTX 980Ti 6GB**53,900**SSD*Samsung 850 EVO 250GB*8,500**Power Supply*Seasonic M12II 620w EVO Edition*6,900**Cabinet*Corsair SPEC-03*4,300**Internal Storage*WD Caviar Black 1TB*6,500**Optical Drive*Asus DRW-24D3ST DVDR/W*1,000**Monitor*Dell S2240L 22" LED IPS*8,000**Keyboard*Logitech G105 Gaming KB*3,100**Mouse*Logitech G400s*2,000**Total**1,36,100*

Link for GTX980Ti 6GB :ZOTAC GRAPHICS CARD GTX 980 TI 6GB DDR5 (ZT-90501-10P - ZT-90501-10P - )


----------



## shekharSHASHANK (Jul 16, 2015)

Does the Asus version of Gtx 980ti have differences from it's ZOTAC or gigabyte counterparts?
Coz the seems to be a 10k difference b/t ASUS anD ZOTAC with asus being on the heigher side..

- - - Updated - - -



bssunil said:


> *Budget - 140k*
> 
> 
> *Processor**Intel Xeon E3-1246 V3**21,000**CPU Cooler*Cooler Master Hyper TX3 EVO*1,700**Motherboard**Asus H97-PRO Gamer**11,200**Memory*Kingston HyperX Fury 16GB(2x8GB) 1866Mhz*8,000**Graphics Card**Zotac GTX 980Ti 6GB**53,900**SSD*Samsung 850 EVO 250GB*8,500**Power Supply*Seasonic M12II 620w EVO Edition*6,900**Cabinet*Corsair SPEC-03*4,300**Internal Storage*WD Caviar Black 1TB*6,500**Optical Drive*Asus DRW-24D3ST DVDR/W*1,000**Monitor*Dell S2240L 22" LED IPS*8,000**Keyboard*Logitech G105 Gaming KB*3,100**Mouse*Logitech G400s*2,000**Total**1,36,100*
> ...



Have u bought anything from Mdcomputers?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 16, 2015)

shekharSHASHANK said:


> Does the Asus version of Gtx 980ti have differences from it's ZOTAC or gigabyte counterparts?
> Coz the seems to be a 10k difference b/t ASUS anD ZOTAC with asus being on the heigher side..
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...



Just check the differences between various 980ti's:Roundup: All The GTX 980 Ti Cards Currently Available


----------



## Kartik.Sharma1607 (Jul 16, 2015)

Any way, if you are in college, why not buy a PS4, and a monitor. When you go to home, take it with you.


----------



## kamikaz (Jul 16, 2015)

shekharSHASHANK said:


> Sure brother..will let you know bout that channel..
> 
> Are you a med. Student too?
> And I was strolling through that GTA 5 benchmark u linked.. 980Ti manages 27 fps ultra 4K. But then jumps to 56fps 1440p ultra.
> ...



yeah i finished mbbs, sometime back,been drifting around ever since 
Btw i dont think there  are any true led panels out there, what you mention as LED panels are actually LED Backlit LCD monitor , means they have LCD panel and lcd panels need a light source , which is provided by LED, but yeah LEd backlit ones are better, there are other differences too, you are better off googling them

and since you are going out for an all out pc, its better to get a gaming monitor ,rather than using your home television, (i think tv's tend to have more latency , input lag  etc)

well make a good choice , some people want higher frame rates , some want higher detail, the other better informed people here will help you guide there


----------



## shekharSHASHANK (Jul 16, 2015)

kamikaz said:


> yeah i finished mbbs, sometime back,been drifting around ever since
> Btw i dont think there  are any true led panels out there, what you mention as LED panels are actually LED Backlit LCD monitor , means they have LCD panel and lcd panels need a light source , which is provided by LED, but yeah LEd backlit ones are better, there are other differences too, you are better off googling them
> 
> and since you are going out for an all out pc, its better to get a gaming monitor ,rather than using your home television, (i think tv's tend to have more latency , input lag  etc)
> ...



Will a 980Ti be an overkill for a simple 1080p LCD monitor?


----------



## kamikaz (Jul 16, 2015)

shekharSHASHANK said:


> Will a 980Ti be an overkill for a simple 1080p LCD monitor?



right now it might be overkill,(@60fps) but it will still be able to run future games at ultra down the road, in 1080p.. so its a good card to buy if you dont want to cut any corners

if you are looking down to step down a bit , then 970/ r9 390 are good choices i guess


----------



## shekharSHASHANK (Jul 17, 2015)

Kartik.Sharma1607 said:


> Any way, if you are in college, why not buy a PS4, and a monitor. When you go to home, take it with you.


BrotherBrother the very idea of a play station disgusts me..
Hell..
They can never give u the actual pc game play experience..
Not even close..

- - - Updated - - -



kamikaz said:


> right now it might be overkill,(@60fps) but it will still be able to run future games at ultra down the road, in 1080p.. so its a good card to buy if you dont want to cut any corners
> 
> if you are looking down to step down a bit , then 970/ r9 390 are good choices i guess


I guess thn..980ti would suffice me..
Also is it absolutely essential to get a CUP cooler for processor like xeon and i7?
Doesn't the stock cooler do the job?

- - - Updated - - -

I have the Samsung syncmaster b2230 monitor with me..
I guess it has 60hRR.
Can you tell me how will this monitor hold up to gaming with a 980Ti?
Is it suffocient for gaming or will I have to go for a 144hz monitor?
Also is there possible to increse the refrsh rate of the monitor wihour losing the stability?

- - - Updated - - -

Guys need help over here..


----------



## rajesh00 (Jul 18, 2015)

shekharSHASHANK said:


> BrotherBrother the very idea of a play station disgusts me..
> Hell..
> They can never give u the actual pc game play experience..
> Not even close..
> ...



My friend had the same syncmaster monitor but 20 inch. I played CS 1.6 on that,it was quite good  But Viewing angles are pretty bad.But its ok no one play from different angles.

My suggestion is buy cpu components first assemble and play on that monitor,if you don't see any difference then stick with that else buy good monitor.

I think i5 is more than enough for you.


----------



## shekharSHASHANK (Jul 18, 2015)

rajesh00 said:


> .
> 
> I think i5 is more than enough for you.



Coukd you please refer the exact model..
And i am going to bebe doing lots of walkthroughs and screen recording..
And these video recorders do engage the processor.
Can the i5 hold up to it?


----------



## rajesh00 (Jul 19, 2015)

shekharSHASHANK said:


> Coukd you please refer the exact model..
> And i am going to bebe doing lots of walkthroughs and screen recording..
> And these video recorders do engage the processor.
> Can the i5 hold up to it?



I have Core i5 4440.Which is pretty good.I don't do much other than gaming

More gaming,less app work i5 4670/4690 is enough

More app work i7/Xeon

Which Doesn't mean i5 is not capable in app and xeon is not capable in gaming.

Pick whichever by keeping in mind about your future work also.


----------

